
Rare DNA changes following population explosion may hold clues to diseases - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/05/120517143635.htm
======
gjm11
Blogspam.

Original article (to which ScienceDaily has added precisely nothing):
[http://www.washington.edu/news/articles/abundance-of-rare-
dn...](http://www.washington.edu/news/articles/abundance-of-rare-dna-changes-
following-population-explosion-may-hold-common-disease-clues)

Underlying paper in _Science_ (paywalled):
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2012/05/16/science.1...](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2012/05/16/science.1219240)

Brief writeup from _Nature_ discussing this paper and a couple of others on
similar topics: [http://www.nature.com/news/humans-riddled-with-rare-
genetic-...](http://www.nature.com/news/humans-riddled-with-rare-genetic-
variants-1.10655)

